# Counseling and the dominant man



## BigBadWolf

This thread is created for the request of another in private message, but could benefit others.

Are there counselors or sexual therapist available to discuss with a man and woman these issues of the dominant man and submissive female, and specifically for a shy female wishing her man to be more dominant?

Thank you.


----------



## concernedwoman

Or is the work of a dominant man with **** sexual tendencies, that is forcing his wife into this life style because it is near the sexual life that he wishes.Your words do not float my boat.


----------



## BigBadWolf

Although juvenile remarks are not provocative or beneficial, I appreciate the bump for the post. 

Also, anyone who wishes to contribute positively to recommond advice from a sex therapist, maybe instead of a counselor, that would have suggestions for a shy female to communicate to her husband her desire to increase sexual aggression?

Thank you.


----------



## janesmith

wow, thats a tough one. She being naturally submissive, may be reluctant to use any interventions we might offer because she would need to be more assertive herself. How likely is it that a submissive with be assertive with her dominant. He is supposed to know what she needs, that way she doesnt HAVE to go against her nature and be assertive. Thats the attraction


----------

